
Criminal Over-Incarceration - prostoalex
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/criminal-over-incarceration/#!
======
taxicabjesus
One of my passengers was sent to prison for almost 2 years. Her doctor had
prescribed xanax, then she found alcohol, and figured, "what do I need Xanax
for, when I have Schmirnoff?"

Her third DUI sent her to the big house. She tried to stay sober after being
released - really really tried - but life happened and she couldn't deal with
it.

Punishing her for having emotional problems and trusting her doctor's
prescription was of no help whatsoever. She's doing pretty well now.

